# Slovak: No len počkaj!



## marynocka

Vie mi niekto preložiť do angličtiny: No len počkaj, veď ja ti ukážem! Aby to znelo literárne? ďakujem


----------



## Azori

_Just you wait!_ -No počkaj!
_Just you wait and see! _-Len počkaj a uvidíš!

Just wait and see! You'll get what you deserve! -doslovne: Len počkaj a uvidíš! Dostaneš čo si zaslúžiš!

Neviem či je to dosť literárne..


----------



## slavic_one

Just you wait, I'll show you!


----------



## texpert

_Now wait thou, thy eyes will see! _

(Dělám si legraci, uvedený překlad úplně stačí, stejně jako _Just wait, I'll show you!_ Nebo co myslíte tím literárně? Nebylo mi to úplně jasné ani včera).


----------



## marynocka

ďakujem, 
literárne znamená nie hovorovo, ale spisovný, knižný jazyk aj básnický, potrebujem to pre rozprávku a tie sú písané tak vznešene. 

_Now wait thou, thy eyes will see!  
_Toto znie geniálne - je to literárne až až, len to by som musela celú rozprávku písať týmto štýlom, tak to dám radšej tak jednoduchšie z toho čo ste navrhovali.

ešte raz vďaka


----------



## marynocka

Just you wait and I shall show you! Môže byť? Musí tam byť shall - to je knižné.


----------



## marynocka

Vlastne, práve som si uvedomila, že tam nemôžem dať "show" lebo to nie je v tom význame, že ukázať, ale v tejto vete to znamená : Veď ja ti dám!


----------



## slavic_one

texpert said:


> _Now wait thou, thy eyes will see! _
> 
> (Dělám si legraci, uvedený překlad úplně stačí, stejně jako _Just wait, I'll show you!_ Nebo co myslíte tím literárně? Nebylo mi to úplně jasné ani včera).



Hehe tak : Now wait thou, thy shalt see (what pain shall I bring to thee)! 



marynocka said:


> Just you wait and I shall show you! Môže byť? Musí tam byť shall - to je knižné.



Môže byť! A nemusí tam byť "shall", môže iba "will", "shall" je viac ako archaismus a dnes sa používá len pre první tvár (I & we)!



marynocka said:


> Vlastne, práve som si uvedomila, že tam nemôžem dať "show" lebo to nie je v tom význame, že ukázať, ale v tejto vete to znamená : Veď ja ti dám!



Prečo nie? To je úplne to!


----------



## texpert

slavic_one said:


> Hehe tak : Now wait thou, thy shalt see (what pain shall I bring to thee)!


 
_Thy shan't anticipate which grief I shall inflict upon thee! _

Or better, tailor-made to the later demands: 

_Just you wait, I'll teach you a lesson! _


----------

